# 1969 VACUUM TREE P/N 9792070



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi all,

Last night I pulled the carb off my 1969 GTO and I had placed it on the work bench turned around my shirt caught the carb and it fell to the garage floor and broke off the VACUUM TREE P/N _9792070_. Urggggg









I am checking with other leads now but wondering if anyone here that may have and extra they like to sell?

Thanks
Tom
P.S. Carb is going to a local carb shop here for rebuild next week.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Tom,

While not the exact OEM design as pictured in your photo, there is a three port vacuum tree reproduced for sale at Ames Performance that will likely suffice until you find the exact OEM replacement.

https://secure.amesperf.com/catalogs/G36.pdf page # 210


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

dadspackard31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last night I pulled the carb off my 1969 GTO and I had placed it on the work bench turned around my shirt caught the carb and it fell to the garage floor and broke off the VACUUM TREE P/N _9792070_. Urggggg
> View attachment 138831
> ...


Ouch! Sorry, that happened! I don't have one but there is one on eBay PONTIAC FIREBIRD TRANS-AM GTO LEMANS INTAKE MANIFOLD VACUUM TREE 9792070 | eBay price seems reasonable when compared to repros. I used the repro @GTOTIGR describes when adding power brakes to my '70. It worked but may not be correct. I was not familiar with the part you have. Good luck!


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Good Morning Guys,

Thanks for the links. 

I didn't even think to check out Ames.

The one on Ebay is it. I will keep an eye on that one if no one else here comes up with one.

Herding Goats, as I was browsing more after looking at the link. I am amazed of the price of what some of these carbs go for. Luckily for me only the vacuum port broke off.....

Take care
Tom


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

dadspackard31 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the links.
> 
> ...


Some of the Qjets get up there. Makes you wonder how many got scrapped over the years for people who didn’t know how to adjust them. Glad you’re keeping yours!


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Herding Goats,
I went ahead an purchased the one you posted in the above link.
Thanks again for finding it and posting it. 

Tom


----------

